# Can you see the join?



## oakham (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi alll,
I'm really interested in trying my hand at making the japanese paper blanks as they always look so good.  My concern though is how does the join look? I see photos of these pens on here, and the pens look stunning, but I'm always thinking " what does the other side look like? "
Can someone help me out with maybe a shot of the join up side?


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 26, 2014)

Good question I would be interested in that too.  They do look awesome.


----------



## Janster (Apr 26, 2014)

*..not so much.....*

..........  "most " of the Japanese papers are so busy that the seam gets engulfed in the inherent design. Not much is parallel so it is quite difficult to see the seam. The colors and lines overlap and the human eye does not have a real "focal point" to grasp as it takes in so much info all at once. I know where the seam is and have to look diligently to see it.I shot these pics on Macro with a hand held Sony, tried to shoot them all from the same distance,all sides are covered. Some patterns cover better than others. Go for it and make some, they're fun! Good luck and be well.....Jan


----------



## ttm7 (Apr 26, 2014)

DSC02208.JPG black patches; the question is how do i hide these lines.?
maybe spiral cut paper. over lap seems then cut down center of seem remove waste, make sure seem seem is smooth and fully glued down. some thoughts.
straight lines show faster than the spiral would.


----------



## Janster (Apr 26, 2014)

ttm7 said:


> DSC02208.JPG black patches; the question is how do i hide these lines.?



No picture! That may help me......Jan


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 26, 2014)

I think he's referring to your photo with that filename (second photo in your post).


----------



## Janster (Apr 26, 2014)

...That is as hidden as it gets. There will always be a seam, they just aren't so obvious unless you really scrutinize the pens closely! Be well...Jan


----------



## oakham (Apr 26, 2014)

Many thanks for your input, I am now convinced. I going get myself some paper and start casting!


----------



## Marko50 (Apr 26, 2014)

oakham said:


> Hi alll,
> I'm really interested in trying my hand at making the japanese paper blanks as they always look so good.  My concern though is how does the join look? I see photos of these pens on here, and the pens look stunning, but I'm always thinking " what does the other side look like? "
> Can someone help me out with maybe a shot of the join up side?



Never, not ever, use a straight line seam…on anything. Just my .02¢

Here's a pic of the "other side". You're looking right at the seam at this angle. Find it and you win!:wink:


----------



## oakham (May 8, 2014)

So, I received my first batch of paper through today, and a big batch of pen kits yesterday. Now to get casting!!:biggrin:


----------



## Marko50 (May 18, 2014)

oakham said:


> So, I received my first batch of paper through today, and a big batch of pen kits yesterday. Now to get casting!!:biggrin:



Make sure you post some pics for all of us to see!:wink:


----------



## kovalcik (May 19, 2014)

What glue do you use to stick the paper to the tube?  Do you clear coat before casting?

Thanks


----------



## Janster (May 19, 2014)

......I used Mod Podge!


----------

